# Fractured collar bone...



## miken77 (Jun 22, 2010)

Brief intro: hey everyone, as the user name suggests, Mike here. I have 2 pearls, Sunny and Bud, Sunny is currently in the hospital with a fractured collar bone, dehydrated, and something else that didn't really concern me when I heard it, probably why I put it out of my mind.

So here's the deal- Sunday, Sunny was hanging out on top of the bathroom door, probably trying to chew on the trim. One of my nephews went running into the bathroom and slammed the door. Sunny's feet/legs probably got caught, he no doubt freaked and tumbled to the ground, approximately 7ft. No clue how he landed. He sat there looking a bit dazed, had a hard time walking/hopping, couldn't fly, and wouldn't eat. He accepted some head rubbing/petting. He went to the avian vet this morning. The report so far is they're worried about him(we all are, obviously). They re-hydrated him, then took x-rays and he has a fractured collar bone, won't eat, and sits in the corner of the observation cage puffed up with both eyes closed. The fact that he's puffing up calms my nerves a little, that's how they both sit when relaxed. 

My main concern is the fracture. I know that particular break is pretty horrible for people, much less birds who don't understand how to take it easy. Just do the normal routine, and squawk when it hurts.
He's on pain meds and tube feeding, so that's a little better. How well do these little guys heal? Anyone know of a similar injury, what was the outcome?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am assuming your little Baby is still in the vets and being tube fed?

I don’t know much about how that injury will heal, but he is probably very frightened being in a strange environment and so may not want to eat because of that, plus it could be the pain of injuries but I am sure the vets will be giving him something for the pain, although I would imagine they would not want to overdose the pain medications because they wouldn’t want him to think he can go flying around, so it would be a delicate balance.

I don’t know what else to say, but I hope he will be ok

Jenny


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know anything about that situation but we will be praying he gets better soon...


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

How is Sunny today? I hope he heals well and can come home soon!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've had 3 Cockatiels get a broken leg over the years one last year when they had a night fright. It usually takes about 2 weeks to heal.


----------



## miken77 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sunny has been home for about a week and is doing well. I saw the x-rays, there's no fracture, not even a hairline. Granted I'm not trained in that field, but I know what a break looks, like and there wasn't one. He was flying within hours of being home, and he is back to normal soaring around the house. Sure sounds like a nasty fracture, eh? Anyway, he went back for a followup today and his liver enzymes are still high. Doc says it's likely caused by a mostly seed diet, and that makes some sense. But he likes what he likes, ya know? I'm going to keep trying to get him to eat a variety and hopefully ween them both off the seed, though I suppose mostly seed is better than not eating. He and Bud won't touch pellet type stuff, so I guess we'll see what happens with fruit/veggies and what not.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad your little one is feeling better now. Good luck with the veggies. Maybe try some warm cooked brown rice or pasta too? My tiels adore their warm pasta and rice. I even make a mixture of peas, corn, carrot and rice for them and they love it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Bones heal VERY rapidly...thus there may or may not have been a fracture.

Does your vet also sell pellets. I am finding that those that do are more apt ro push pellets and do the liver enzyme scare. 

The best diet is a varity, which includes seed, pellets, and any greens/veggies.


----------



## miken77 (Jun 22, 2010)

The xrays were taken the day after the fall/crash, that'd have to be a really fast heal. I suppose anything's possible. 

I do have some pasta cooked up for them already, actually a rice/corn/carrot/pea mix too. Bud ripped right into that stuff, Sunny didn't seem to dig it.

My vet sells pellets and all sorts of hippie sounding stuff, so far he's not trying to push them. He actually gave a handful of sample bags to see if they'll try them. The liver scare is from two batches of bloodwork, a week apart and both had high enzyme results. They have him on some "detox drops", it looks like something from the exorcist. He's poopin' mostly clear liquid, with a little green snake looking stuff now and then. I figured that was due to Sunny drinking mass amounts of water and lower food intake. He's eating more and more every day, he'll get there.


----------

